# Blewits



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Blewits (aka _Clitocybe nuda / Lepista nuda)_

I thought I'd start a thread on these since the time is 
here for them now and are a choice edible.
Generally I find them in leaf piles, wood chips and
growing from the pine duff.
There poisonus and sometimes deadly lookalike are
members of the cortinarius species which is mentioned on
the second link.
They are ones where a spore print is real helpful in
elininating them from corts.

*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/clitocybe_nuda.html*

*http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/nov98.html*

*http://mushroom-collecting.com/mushroomblewits.html* 


I seen a few a couple of weeks ago, but haven't seen any since.
With this cooler wet weather, it should be a good year for them,
and pretty bug free too.
Has anyone seen any lately?

thanks
mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Mike I checked my blewit spots pretty heavily today after work. Not a single one, but I did find a bunch of white clitocybes in the same area. (Weren't old blewits either. They were pearly white in everyway.) Hit the honeys really good today though. About 20 lbs of nice fresh ones. I'm gonna be busy sauteeing and freezing. BTW Blewits are a truly outstanding edible I agree. I love them and when I pick them I keep sniffing them repeatedly:lol:


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

ive seen a few. I think entolomas and tricholomas look alot like blewits too.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Roosevelt said:


> ive seen a few. I think entolomas and tricholomas look alot like blewits too.


 That's a good point Roosevelt. Found some unaborted entelomas growing near the aborteds and the unaborted at that first excited glance to kind of look like them. They are kinda grey though.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I found two blewits the other day, one was an unaborted entoloma. They look very similar except the entoloma is a lil more grey in color. The sporeprint is very close too.

To me, blewits have a distinct smell.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Roosevelt said:


> To me, blewits have a distinct smell.


You know I never really payed attention to the smell 
of blewits as I do with some other shrooms, but
will keep that mind the next time I find some.

thanks
mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> You know I never really payed attention to the smell
> of blewits as I do with some other shrooms, but
> will keep that mind the next time I find some.
> 
> ...


 They have a very nice smell. I love it and it's addicting sniffing them:SHOCKED::lol:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Picked a few small ones today in one of my patches. In a couple days I'm thinking they will come on pretty strong.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive been soo enjoyoin this mushroom addiction but DANG, how much is enough?
I have more shrooms than I can possably eat, and now im gonna be looking for blewits too OMG too funny!
I have a pile of work to do also, bags of honeys to prepare for the freezer, and im wondering if I will even go thru what I have when next season rolls around, got to love it tho!

BD


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

bassdisaster said:


> Ive been soo enjoyoin this mushroom addiction but DANG, how much is enough?
> I have more shrooms than I can possably eat, and now im gonna be looking for blewits too OMG too funny!
> I have a pile of work to do also, bags of honeys to prepare for the freezer, and im wondering if I will even go thru what I have when next season rolls around, got to love it tho!
> 
> BD


No more *"I'm down to my last bag of morels"* for you bd!
Dried shrooms are good for a few years if stored properly
and come in handy on dry summers, and then there is always
family and friends to share them with.

At this point I give away more shrooms than I keep since
I have quite a few family and friend that want them and
saves me the time of having to prep and store them.

At this point I have only about 4 or 5 different shrooms
I'll try and put away and the rest I just use fresh.
Just cause i find them, doesn't mean I'll pick them all. lol
It's all just a personal preference for each shroomer though
and it seems to change for me over the years.
Fresh is always best imo! 

Congrats, on a great first year of "Beyond the Morel" BD.

mike


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I still have tons of hens leftover from last year BD, i still went out at least twice this year and picked more. 

now I have a good stockpile of a few different shrooms and many patches to hunt so I only go for the big fresh hauls.


----------

